
I'm Brian Fox, Author of the Bash Shell, and This Is How I Work (2017) - tarabanga
https://www.lifehacker.com.au/2017/12/im-brian-fox-author-of-the-bash-shell-and-this-is-how-i-work/
======
greenyoda
I thought this answer gave much more insight into his success than knowing
what kind of phone, computer or editor he uses:

> What's your best time-saving shortcut or life hack?

> Listening when other people talk.

------
chalst
Brain Fox: "I recommend that people read the Orchid source code."

Oho. Link?

